# Methimazole and rash



## Erinc

Hi, I'm on my 2nd week of Methimazole and started having itchy rash a couple of days ago. My dose was increased from 15 to 30mg. It's not all over and comes and goes. Do I have to stop taking the methimazole or can I just start benadryl? What did your endo do when you had a reaction. I really don't want to stop the meds because it is helping and I am feeling better except for the itching.


----------



## Andros

Erinc said:


> Hi, I'm on my 2nd week of Methimazole and started having itchy rash a couple of days ago. My dose was increased from 15 to 30mg. It's not all over and comes and goes. Do I have to stop taking the methimazole or can I just start benadryl? What did your endo do when you had a reaction. I really don't want to stop the meds because it is helping and I am feeling better except for the itching.


It would be very important for you to call your endo about this and please do not take any OTC med w/o proper medical Rx.

Seek medical attention right away if any of these SEVERE side effects occur when using Methimazole: 
Severe allergic reactions (rash; hives; itching; difficulty breathing; tightness in the chest; swelling of the mouth, face, lips, or tongue); changes in appetite; dark urine; fainting; fast or irregular heartbeat; fever, chills, or persistent sore throat; severe or persistent headache, nausea, or vomiting; stomach pain; tremor; unusual bruising or bleeding; unusual hair loss; unusual tiredness or weakness; vision changes; yellowing of the skin or eyes.

Please read the whole print out; you need to know this stuff...........
http://www.drugs.com/sfx/methimazole-side-effects.html

If you scroll down, you will also find a link for drug interactions.


----------



## Erinc

I see my endo for the first time on Monday. So, I don't think they'll tell me anything until they see me. Thanks


----------



## AZgirl

2 doctors and 2 pharmasists said benedryl is ok to take... i did it for 2 weeks, slowly decreasing the amount daily, and within 2 weeks off it, and MMI was also lowered... everything good from there............why did they increase your MMI????? do you have your lab results??? please dont tell me they adjusted by your TSH THAT IS WRONG,, VERY WRONG and it leads to mismanaged medications! usually by overdosing


----------



## AZgirl

When you see endo, ask her if she makes adjustments by your TSH or by your FT3 and FT4...highering y our dosage will lower your FT3 and FT4 and it will raise your TSH...However, sometimes and many times your TSH will continue to stay low,(for weeks, months or even a year behind) but your FT3 and 4 will lower usually quickly... if they lower to much you go hypo... but if your endo only looks at TSH and its NOT MOVING YET, he thinks your still hyPER then adding more meds, making your even MORE hyPO in actualality!!! GET a copy of your labs, and post here.


----------



## Erinc

AZgirl,

I was on 15 mg the first week and my doctor(family doctor who is managing this till I see the endocrinologist on Monday) increased it to 30mg. The day the dose was increased my labs were:

FT3 8.3 (2.0-4.4)
FT4 4.36 (.82-1.77)

I will make sure to ask about what lab he uses to adjust meds. What was your rash like? Mine is pretty itchy and it looks like small mosquito bites. It flares up then goes away and comes back in a different spot. If I scrath it, it gets red and looks worse. I'm hoping this gets better quick, I am miserable. I will do the benadryl. I can't wait to see my endo for the first time.

Thanks for you help. How much benadryl did you take?


----------



## AZgirl

My rash was BAD!!! ALL OVER crazy redness... out of countrol... Im happy to see that the family doc was the one who raised the MMI. Be sure to ask the endo if he thinks that is to high. I only took i think 1 benedryl a day, but i cant be 100% On that right now, that was a year ago, but i know me, im scared to take to much meds no matter what it is! currently im on 2.5 and i think im going hypo again!!! Your FT3 and FT4 are quite high but im just wondering if that is your latest labs (before meds) because if it is, they may have already gone done by now. How are you feeling otherwise? any hand tremors, heart palps? or are you feeling tired, slow (2 weeks isnt probably enough time to make a huge difference, but... 5-6 weeks is usualy the time frame that changes things)


----------



## Erinc

The labwork was after 1 week of 15 mg/day. I did notice a change. My heartrate came down to 70-80, my legs felt stronger and I'm not as hot as I used to be. I can go outside without feeling like I"m going to pass out. My eye pain has gotten better too. Don't feel the pressure anymore. It looks like I did have a little lid retraction though. Saw 2 opthamologist and they both gave me a good report. Not too concerned and didn't see any major changes.

My rash was better last night. I only had 1 spot that was starting to itch but put a little benadyl cream on it and it felt better. I just **** 5 mg this morning and will try to stay around 15-20 mg today.


----------



## AZgirl

IM glad to see y our feeling better... just keep a close eye on it week 5-6... keep us posted on here with your updated labs. i will watch for them... i just hope i can find them when you post


----------

